# Audobon Ice Fishing Excursion



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished on the 4th. Ice 10 to 11 inches. Got set up around 1:30pm fished till 6pm. 22fow. Had a limit of keepers about an hour before sundown which was good becuase right when the fish really turned on I put an oversized minnow on a dead stick that tangled up three of my lines :withstupid: leaving me only one to fish with. I cuaght two on the only line that was still fishable, then had one up to the hole and the jig flipped out of the fishes mouth right into the heater, cutting my line leaving the jig and minnow to roast on the heater :******: . By the time I had the whole stuation under control the bite was over. Ended up catching 12 walleye and 4 nice perch total. Probably would have been a few more if it wasn't for the technical difficulties.

All said and done it was a success to say the least.

P.S. Roasted fatheads taste alot like walleye!


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

it must be early in the season, things never go your way this early. its like a chain of events makes you question what the heck your doing sitting on frozen water tryin to catch fish with perch eyes and maggots....sounds pretty dumb when you look at it from the outside, especially when you got bait and lures flyin into the heater!!!

BUT DAMN DO I LOVE IT!!!! CAN'T GET ENOUGH!!!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished the same place as I did on the forth last night. Me and another guy caught 3 walleye and 2perch the whole time we were there. Pretty slow, 22fow, it seemed most of the day action was happening by people fishing deeper than we were. Had two fish on during the day both came off. There was a little bit of a night bite but not much.


----------

